# AquaInspiration Aquarium Stand



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey,
I was just wondering, for those people who know, what is the stands made of from AI?
Is it particle board?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

yes, it's particle board.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

solarz said:


> yes, it's particle board.


Thanks!

I was just comparing my stand to AI's.

Looks like both are partical board.
AI's stand has more supporting braces. 
I have mine on leg stands...
Was wondering if I should take the legs off?


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

If u saw my thread, u can see the stand from AI is well built...pressure is equalized over the length and width of the stand. But the one u got its only four points. I would personally think removing those supports is a good idea. A larger surface area can then take the weight of ur tank.


----------

